# Forum Home Renovation Roofing  Adding eaves to a skillion roof with no eaves

## turbora28

Hi all, I'm new to these forums but am starting off some renovations and could really use some advice along the way so thought I should jump on here and introduce myself and hopefully find some assistance. 
I've purchased an old house in a nice area, so the worst house on a good street basically. The house is a stepping stone for a small acreage which is my wife and my dream. 
We see ourselves living in it for say 4 to 5 years.  
We need to make it more livable and presentable though. 
So we don't want to tip too much money in but don't mind getting our hands dirty and spending a bit to make it a bit more valuable and livable.  
I have a long list of things that I plan to do.. But the current one is that we plan to re-clad the exterior of the house and put new trim around windows etc. The house has a skillion roof which personally i'd love to change to pitch but probably too much work/expense.  
So we've decided to keep the skillion roof as the colourbond is in good condition. But it has no eave at all, which seems when it rains a lot of water runs down the external walls and overtime has damaged the wood trim around the windows. 
While I am re-cladding and fixing trims I wanted to find out if there is any easy solution to add eaves to the roof.. I envisioned some kind of 'bolt on' eave that maybe on the market?  
Or would you need to remove the current capping, extend the rafters etc? 
Any information on this would be much appreciated. 
Kind Regards,
Joel

----------


## r3nov8or

I'd think extending the rafters would provide the best overall result. .A cost effective option could be to add awnings over the windows. Depends on the house as to what looks best, and your budget as to what lengths you can go to.

----------


## turbora28

I found an article about 'dummy rafter tails' - How to Build Eaves for a Barn-Style Roof | eHow.com 
Would something like this be feasible?

----------


## SilentButDeadly

You'll need to extend the battens and rafters within the roof structure....so you'll be messing with the roof structure.  Combine that with the recladding, new windows and other stuff you've mentioned......and you are starting to add up to a largish and dollar hungry exercise. 
Your house style as I picture is somewhat unique to the Central Coast (a former haunt of mine)....and tricky to update. 
Might I suggest that you take a wander around your area, Woy Woy, Umina and further north to Long Jetty, Toowoon Bay & Shelley Beach to see what others have done to houses like yours....for some ideas.  Some of those people have done some clever stuff....

----------


## ringtail

Not that hard to do really. Put trimmers at right angles to the existing rafters that cross at least two of the existing. Then, from the outside of the existing rafter put another piece of timber under the new trimmer at the desired overhang length. So now you have a T - SECTION trimmer that the new rafter is nailed to.The trimmer can also double as a batten or new battewns can be run. One new sheet of tin on each side, fascia and barge. Done. Can draw it if required

----------


## turbora28

May need a drawing if that is not too much trouble. 
I'll take the advice of checking out WoyWoy & Umina etc to see what others are doing.  
Want to be careful not to chuck too much money at something that when the time comes to sell it is still seen by others as a potential knock down rebuild. 
But as mentioned I don't mind doing some jobs to make it more presentable and livable for the next 5 years.

----------


## ringtail

Its not overly hard to do, but it is a bit involved. I'll whack a drawing up this evening

----------


## ringtail

Ok here goes. The original roof rafters are in red. The new T -section trimmers are green and black. The 90 x 35 ( green) on the flat, runs acrosas two original rafters and has 2 batten screws per crossing. The 90 x 35 on edge ( black) is secured to the green piece with 3 batten screws. The new rafter ( blue ) is then fixed to the end of the new t - section trimmer. Its the same way to extend a gable end to give eaves, very common thing to do.  skillion roof.pdf

----------


## ringtail

Obviously I did this drawing to amuse myself. Hit and run new forum member ?

----------


## r3nov8or

ringtail, he'll be back, at least to say thanks  :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

Yer, just stirring. lol

----------


## ringtail

Nope, hit and run.

----------


## Gaza

> Nope, hit and run.

  Gone. 
Sort of funny people come up with an idea then post on here to check it out. There should be a way that qns can be answered without having to become a member. 
At least thus forum does not burn you on the cross like others do.

----------


## ringtail

Ahh you never know what personal stuff this dude has going on. I'll give him the benefit of the doubt. I wont flame him.

----------


## jago

:Flog Deadhorse:

----------


## ringtail

Bwahahahahahahahahahaha

----------

